# Mefo Rolle gesucht



## fischhändler (6. September 2016)

Hallo Ihr Trutten Jäger,
meine geliebte Chronos PI11 gibt leider so langsam den Geist auf.

Was könnt ihr  empfehlen?

Preisklasse bis 200 Euro

Salt Arc kenn ich

Sollte noch ne Chronos über sein oder euer Händler des Vertrauen hat noch eine im Laden liegen
Gerne Info an mich


----------



## Trollegrund (6. September 2016)

*AW: Mefo Rolle gesucht*

Viele Angler viele Geschmäcker, aber ich kann dir eine Shimano Sustain 2500 bzw. 3000 wirklich empfehlen. Hab ein 3000er US Modell mit höherer Übersetzung und die ist auf Meefo Dorsch an der Ostsee und Hecht Zander im Bodden seit Jahren im Dauereinsatz ohne Probleme. Grüße


----------



## Inni (6. September 2016)

*AW: Mefo Rolle gesucht*

Hallo,

wie sieht es mit:

- Daiwa Exceler 3000HA 
oder 
- Daiwa Freams 3515PE-HA

aus?


----------



## mefofänger (6. September 2016)

*AW: Mefo Rolle gesucht*

daiwa certate 3000 nur zu empfehlen hatte nie eine bessere rolle. mfg


----------



## Mot (7. September 2016)

*AW: Mefo Rolle gesucht*

Moin moin,

Etwas drüber aber 4000er Biomaster SW. Fische ich seit jahren und hat sich bewährt. #6


----------



## Fidde (7. September 2016)

*AW: Mefo Rolle gesucht*

Wenn Du dich mit Daiwa bezgl. Mag Seal rumschlagen möchtest, wäre sicher auch die caldia etwas. Ansonsten ist die Sustain eine wirklich tolle Rolle, die erstaunlich gut durchhält und bei mir im hardcore Salzwassereinsatz erst das Schnurlaufröllchen Geräusche macht.


----------



## aj72 (7. September 2016)

*AW: Mefo Rolle gesucht*

Also Auswahl bis 200 € gibt's genug. Falls du eine höhere Übersetzung bevorzugts dann greife zur 4000er Shimano Stradic Ci4+ oder FK. Für die normale Übersetzung ist die Biomaster top, muss keine SW sein.

Gerade bei Mefo und Horni ist die höhere Übersetzung von Vorteil, ist aber auch Geschmackssache.


----------



## spöket308 (10. September 2016)

*AW: Mefo Rolle gesucht*



Mot schrieb:


> Moin moin,
> 
> Etwas drüber aber 4000er Biomaster SW. Fische ich seit jahren und hat sich bewährt. #6



Dem kann ich nur zustimmen.


----------



## collie (21. September 2016)

*AW: Mefo Rolle gesucht*

Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit Tica Rollen, beispielsweise Tica Talisman TG 3000 oder Talisman Spin?


----------

